# Did Ariens move axle?



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

I’m looking at a 2017 deluxe 28 sho. I heard on the new 2018 model year the axle was moved forward to make auto turn work better. I measured the 2017 and was wondering is someone with a brand new model can measure to see if it’s true. From back of bucket to center of wheel is 15 3/4”


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, the axle was moved, but it was a year ago.
2016 model has different position than 2017 model.
The wheels were moved forward for 2017 model year (machines that were new a year ago, Autumn 2016) to make the nose less heavy, to help with auto-turn.

This years new models, 2018 model year, will be the 2nd year with the new configuration, and will likely be the same as last years models, 2017 model year.

Scot


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

Isn’t the new model at dealers now #921048 the one that moved? Last year was 921044. I’m confused. The model I measured was 921044.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

921044 was 2016 only, now two years old, that should be the "axle not moved" model, the old axle configuration.

921048 is a 2017 *and* a 2018 model. Both should have the new moved axle config.

Scot


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

Does anyone know how much it was moved? According to dealer, they say nothing changed.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It definately changed..I dont know exactly how much though. A thread here:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/94610-2016-2017-comparisions.html

Says 2 or 3 inches..
It definately happened..and it is the kind of thing a dealer might genuinely not know about! Some dealers might not pay attention to details like that. Or they might have heard last summer, didnt care, and just forgot about it. But its real! 

Scot


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a late 2016 purchased Pro machine. It's the new model machine with a 3 digit serial number. This is a redesigned machine frame wise. The frame is square tubing, from a round frame the year before. It could have other changes. Mechanically the main parts look the same. This has the Hydro transmission. This video may answer your question on the axle location. 

However, this video is comparing apples to oranges because the machines are different grades (Platinum / Professional) which may not answer your question, but are 3 years apart. The Pro 36" machine was purchased last November. The Platinum 30" was purchased 4 years ago. 
Both are ready for this winter and are parked in my garage. 

At the 6:32 mark I explain how heavy the 36" Professional machine is by pressing down on the handle bars. Then I compare it to the 30" platinum machine. I show the side view of were the engine is located and where the axle is placed.

I have added 10 LBS of weights to both machines under the bucket.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

The 921048 also has the awesome plastic drive disk assembly 04861600.


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

351beno said:


> The 921048 also has the awesome plastic drive disk assembly 04861600.


Can't tell if sarcastic. If serious, why is it better?

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

slybarman said:


> Can't tell if sarcastic. If serious, why is it better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


Its plastic its got to be better right? :devil: No its just one more thing we have to stock and keep track of. Ariens Keeps us busy in the winter tho.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

351beno said:


> The 921048 also has the awesome plastic drive disk assembly 04861600.


Might be plastic so it won't chew up more expensive parts if you drive it into a foundation or something.

In my experience, Ariens makes awesome snowblowers. The crap I move with them and they just look for more snow. I never blew belts or shear pins, never. They don't plug up where you got to clean the chute out either. They start on the first pull too.

But the light on that dash is something I won't brag about. :wink2:


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

Went to dealer today who had both 28sho old and new, and the new was 13 1/4”. So the wheels on this model was moved 2.5”. Very noticeable on lifting bucket off the ground. Old was much heavier. But is that good or bad? I would think more weight in front would help keep bucket down and not ride up on snow. The new was very light on lifting and would seem very easy to ride up. Anybody tried both to see?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have looked at both but only have experience using a few of the older design with the more front heavy axle position prior to last year's model, including the one I currently own. I have not had issues with auto turn I use Ariens poly skids others have had good luck using ARMORskids to curb auto turn issues. I also use the Ariens 10lb weight kit on any Ariens I have owned to avoid the machine riding up the plow pile as you mentioned, can't hurt with either design. The newer axle position feels more Toro-like in terms of balance, it wouldn't worry me riding up the pile, again I would put the weight kit on any one even a Pro model as a previous member noted he uses on his. Jack's small engines offers a good selection of Ariens accessories at reasonable prices.

Unless you are getting a deal on the older model say $100. or so less, I would always opt for the newer model unless quality has diminished but in this case we are just talking better balance on the newer model, to avoid any issues with Auto-Turn squirreling down the driveway on rough/uneven pavement. This was mostly an issue on their larger bucket 30" machines but they corrected it on the DL last year by moving the axle position. Hopefully they will fix the terrible gas cap design that is a bear to reinstall on the LCT GEN 3 engines. Good luck and let us know which one you went with.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Gotsnow said:


> Went to dealer today who had both 28sho old and new, and the new was 13 1/4”. So the wheels on this model was moved 2.5”. Very noticeable on lifting bucket off the ground. Old was much heavier. But is that good or bad? I would think more weight in front would help keep bucket down and not ride up on snow. The new was very light on lifting and would seem very easy to ride up. Anybody tried both to see?




If the bucket can't push all that snow thru the impeller, then it will ride up. A light front end is better to have. It won't tear up the skids so bad and it's easier to steer. Plus the auto turn is very sensitive if the front skids grab on the ground.

They must have moved the wheels to help with the auto turn feature.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> They must have moved the wheels to help with the auto turn feature.



They did, that was the reason. It was confirmed a year ago when this was being discussed then.

Scot


----------

